# A day in western Washington



## The100road (Nov 17, 2017)

I took the wife out hunting for the first time in about 4 years and had a blast. I couldn’t be more proud of her. We had a great spot and stalk hunt on her second blacktail buck ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road (Nov 17, 2017)

With a couple bonuses along the way

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2017)

What a great group of pictures and congrats to the lucky lady and even luckier guy having a wife that hunts (even every 4 years)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2017)

Great pics Stan, and congrats to your wife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 17, 2017)

Awesome and congrats on the buck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 17, 2017)

Wow, A great day for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 17, 2017)

Awesome! I don't know who looks more excited - you or your wife! Congrats to her!


----------



## The100road (Nov 17, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Awesome! I don't know who looks more excited - you or your wife! Congrats to her!



Hahaha. Probably me! It was a perfect hunt for her. She had 6 opportunities at this buck. Never pulled the trigger tell she was 100% comfortable. 150 yard shot and it dropped in its tracks. So proud.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Interesting Burl in that bottom picture! You should cut that off and take it home with you!!


----------



## The100road (Nov 22, 2017)

I would love to! Would look awesome in my game room.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wrap it in a garbage bag, so it doesn't deteriorate from the rain and snow, drawstring type might cinch up tight enough to seal it off on the back side or you could slit the sides of the bag and pull it up tight around the back of that sapling and cross tie it to seal. This would be best done on a cold day Stan. Colder it is, the less likely they are to fly, if any are still alive in it. While they do survive from year to year, I wouldn't think they could store enough food to survive the winter in an open nest of that nature; I honestly believe most move below ground for the winter. Many nest below ground year round. Had one in the field I dumped diesel fuel on, sprayed with wasp and hornet spray and could not get rid of it. Bear dug it up one night and killed it!! Only time I've ever been proud of a bear!!

Once you get the bag cinched up tight around it, where they can't get out, (_roll of duct tape might be handy too_), cut the sapling off to whatever length you want it, and carry it home in the back of the truck. Don't put it in the cab where it might warm up!

I've heard you can drop them in the freezer for a month or two and kill the hornets and the brood in them, but have never tried that honestly. Up north that would certainly rule out survival in that type nest because ND gets cold enough long enough to kill them if the freezer will, and they survive the winters up there. May not be any brood left in it either, bees will quit brooding this time of year when it gets cold, and go dormant. If they do abandon above ground nests, the brood would have hatched by now. I'd hang it in an out building/shed/whatever, in the bag, until it warms up in the spring, to make sure there's nothing left in it.

They all fall apart sooner or later, but many last for years. Might Google it to see how to preserve them. I've heard some spray them with spray lacquer to help hold them together longer. Used to have a couple here in the house that the wife's dad had cut down many years ago. And, have seen a bunch over the years that no one put a lot of work into that kept for many many years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

